# Homer (Alaska) Ice Racing Assoc.



## Low_Sky (Mar 15, 2017)

On a recent weekend trip to Homer I discovered the Homer Ice Racing Association by accident.  I noticed a race going on and stopped in to take some photos.  I have never done any kind of sports/action photography and I think I did okay for a first attempt.  Honestly, I was so tickled by the novelty of the whole thing I didn't pay any attention to the light direction. I just hopped out of the truck, picked a safe corner on the track and started shooting with a huge stupid grin on my face.  These were hand held with my 70-300mm.  Please critique if you see something that could be improved!




t3i-5891 by Low_Sky, on Flickr




t3i-5933 by Low_Sky, on Flickr


----------



## tpuma (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks like it was a fun shoot!


----------

